# I wonder how long for Tego/DecalGirl & Oberon/Strangedog to play catchup, for 2?



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I saw on Oberons site, they will start making covers for K2, but they need one as a prototype.
I wonder how long it will be before, all the skin and cover companies catch up and offer K2 items.

I wonder if Amazon will make them wait for a K2, or ship them right out one?
Amazon, would rather we buy from there site only, because they make a %%%!

Oh the mysteries~~~~~


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm hoping, for Oberon's sake that the k2 will be close enough in size to the large journal and they won't have to do too much modifying. If so, it may even make it better for us by giving us all the options of the large journals. 

At least that's my hope.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I think it's an inch taller than K1? But it looks like it may need to be 'held' inside the cover in some new kind of way. I can't quite figure out from the pictures how Amazon's new cover works.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I would think that the velcro or cornor options will work for K2. There is that clip option that Amazon and M-Edge are using. I would think sticking to the velcro or the corner's would be easier for Oberon.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I read earlier on Oberons Kindle site, that they will need a Kindle 2 as a prototype, to start making the new versions covers.

So the question is, how long will it take for Oberon and others( Strangedog, DecalGirl, Tego) to get a Kindle 2.

It won't be a priority for Amazon because they would prefer we buy everything from there site, because they get a percentage of the sale!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If the sites are smart, they buy one, use it as a template and send it back within 30 days.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

It seems that M-Edge had a pre-release K2, so I'm guessing Amazon does have mock-ups available for accessory makers.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

I for 1 will patiently wait for Oberon cover.  I did not order a cover with mine Kindle2.  I am accessory poor and hope to buy the red Sun for my kindle2, which will be mine only buy, so I might as well get something I want.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I ordered an Amazon cover because I'm curious about the new hinge. Plus, I figure it will be a bit before Oberon will have theirs so I'll need some sort of cover in the meantime. If I don't like it I've got 30 days to return it.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I was told the K2 is 8" high, 5.3" wide, comparable to the journal. It might be a quick solution, using velcro.


----------



## Roos Mom (Jan 3, 2009)

I wroto to Oberon and they said as soon as they get there Kindle2 they will be making covers for them.  They have to wait just like we do.  It should take about two weeks to get the new oberon covers as soon as Kindle2 ships.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Roos Mom said:


> I wroto to Oberon and they said as soon as they get there Kindle2 they will be making covers for them. They have to wait just like we do. It should take about two weeks to get the new oberon covers as soon as Kindle2 ships.


That's good to hear. I hope they did the 1 day express, I myself chose free shipment, so mine wont ship until March 2nd. I don't want to read my Kindle bare, so I ordered the Amazon stock cover for $30. I'm hoping that Oberon has their cover up way before the 30 days expire because Amazon is getting their cover back. I've budget only $85 for accessories, and I need the entire budget for mine Oberon cover!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I saw the Oberon covers after reading about them in posts and decided right then and there to wait for their version of cover for the kindle 2, amazon won't get my $30.00.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Lilly said:


> That's good to hear. I hope they did the 1 day express, I myself chose free shipment, so mine wont ship until March 2nd. I don't want to read my Kindle bare, so I ordered the Amazon stock cover for $30. I'm hoping that Oberon has their cover up way before the 30 days expire because Amazon is getting their cover back. I've budget only $85 for accessories, and I need the entire budget for mine Oberon cover!


I did the same thing..But I gave myself $100. I need a DecalGirl skin too


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I am trying to be good...lol! I know I want an Oberon cover for K2 as I love the one I have for K1 more than any other I tried. I will also need a new DecalGirl skin, but have to wait to see what covers Oberon makes available so the skin can match. It's killing me!! I want to order cover and skin now to have on hand when K2 arrives. This is wayyyy worse than the 4 - 6 week wait I had for K1. Back then I didn't know about Oberon covers and DecalGirl skins.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> I saw the Oberon covers after reading about them in posts and decided right then and there to wait for their version of cover for the kindle 2, amazon won't get my $30.00.


We should all get Amazon stock covers for $30 and return them en mass before the 30 days. With Kindle 1, when I received it, I knew I did not like the stock cover but I was able to use it for the 2 weeks while I waited for mine Oberon cover.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

love that idea we just need to make sure they don't hear about it and change the return policy.

so keep mum.  LOL


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Lilly said:


> We should all get Amazon stock covers for $30 and return them en mass before the 30 days. With Kindle 1, when I received it, I knew I did not like the stock cover but I was able to use it for the 2 weeks while I waited for mine Oberon cover.


Yeah that /\


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Lotus said:


> It seems that M-Edge had a pre-release K2, so I'm guessing Amazon does have mock-ups available for accessory makers.


I guess DecalGirl didn't get one since we have to wait before we can even order anything for the K2


----------

